# When do you start giving your puppy a bath



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok.. I know this might sound like a silly question. Ginger is 10 weeks old, and I was wondering when i should start giving her a bath. She has not been outside yet so I am not sure if needed.Also, how often do you give them baths. 


Dina


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I give baths to puppies only when they are dirty. Make sure the baths are warm and as fun as you can make them. Poopy accidents happen with babies, so you will know when it is time. Enjoy you new baby.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Since Havs need to bathed frequently (like once every 7-10 days when older) I'd start introducing her to the bathing process soon. However, since you live in a colder climate she needs to be completely dry before taking her outside - otherwise you'll have a sick puppy on your hands!

Sandi's right - bath time needs to be fun time - at the same time you might start getting her used to having her paws handled - clipping nails, trimming fur, etc. If you wait till she's older it may be difficult to introduce those concepts!

Just my thoughts....


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I know Bumi got a bath the day I picked him up and I think he was 9-10 weeks old. He gets a bath every week ever since he got home.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

waybrook said:


> Since Havs need to bathed frequently (like once every 7-10 days when older) ....


I'm not sure the Havanese *need* a bath that often if they are brushed frequently. Most of us do it to keep them fluffy looking. The colder it gets the longer between baths for my girls.

Donna, is right about introducing clippers and scissors at an early age. Again keep it fun and make it a treat time.


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

ugg when do i need to clip? Actually i am bringing her to the vet on the 18th for her 12 week shot, maybe i will ask the vet to do it and show me how. Another question, when i was brushing her i looked at her hair, under all the color on top it's white underneeth. Does that mean she will prob become white?


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Lola got a bath at the breeder on the day we brought her home [11 weeks]. We've been bathing her about every 2 weeks [depending on how dirty she is] from the time we brought her home. She HATED it at first and even though she was only 4 lbs I had to have DH help. But now she's 7 months and tolerates it. She doesn't like it much, but she's used to it and doesn't try to climb out of the sink anymore.

I took her to the groomers for the first time around 5 months to get her used to it & to clip her bangs b/c she couldn't see [topknot was unsuccessful]. I'm trying to keep her in a full coat so only her bangs, privates and bottom of her paws get clipped.

Start early with grooming/daily brushing and use lots of treats. Lola now gets excited when I ask if she wants to be brushed or when I go to the drawer I keep her brush in b/c she knows she's getting a flossie. At first she just tried to bite the brush/comb.

Good luck with Ginger! Post some pics so we can see how adorable she is!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think Kodi had had two baths by the time I picked him up at 11 weeks. The Kings like to expose puppies to all kinds of experiences so that they are not a surprise in their new home.

Once I got him home, I think it was two weeks before I got the courage to try it for myself, but we both did fine. From the time he had all his shots, he has had to have baths more frequently... sometimes just foot and tummy baths in between his regular baths, but mostly, he gets a bath about once a week. He's white in all the areas exposed to dirt, and we spend a LOT of time outside. He'd be pretty grungy if I waited longer. As someone else said, I've been able to go longer since the weather got cold. The dirt is all covered with snow!

As far as clipping is concerned, as someone said, you CAN take them to a groomer, but it's really not that hard. I trim the pads of Kodi's feet, his tummy and privates with small, cordless clippers, and use scissors on his bangs and around the edges of his feet. It takes a little while for them to get used to it, but I actually have much less trouble with him with clipping/trimming than I do with his nails. I'm about to cry uncle on the nail issue and just take him to the vet's office to have them done periodically. (the vet is within walking distance, and will do nails for $15... WELL worth it, when I consider the fights we've had over it)


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Is your puppy a Sable? If so, once the dark colors are cut, they won't grow back. Max is a sable, and all he has left of his color is black tips on his ears. If I had known the color wouldn't grow back, I wouldn't have had him clipped at all. Only a sanitary groom.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

You should probably give Ginger a bath every two weeks or so, brush her daily, and trim her nails every 7-10 days when she is a puppy.

Roscoe gets bum baths almost every day, usually because he manages to get poop stuck in his bum, haha! So he has gotten really used to his bum, feet, and tummy getting washed on a regular basis. However, he still HATES full baths and I think it's because he doesn't like his neck and head getting wet. He's only had four (or maybe five) baths since we've had him, so he is still getting used to it.

Also, why hasn't she been outside yet? Is it because of the cold? You should try to get her outside even if it's just quickly with a sweater on to keep her warm because if she grows up without exposure to outside she may be very scared and skittish as she gets older!

Her hair is coming in white because she is a sable. Basically, sables are born with colored hair and as they get older it grows out. Kind of like how human babies are usually born with blue eyes and they change as the baby gets older. Post some pictures of your baby and hopefully we can help further


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maxmom said:


> Is your puppy a Sable? If so, once the dark colors are cut, they won't grow back. Max is a sable, and all he has left of his color is black tips on his ears. If I had known the color wouldn't grow back, I wouldn't have had him clipped at all. Only a sanitary groom.


Interestingly Bailey's hair is starting to get the black tipping back all over his body. When he was shaved down, he was white with big patches of light grey. I'm always fascinated by the constant changes these babies go through.


----------

